# Something looks funny.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Peeked under the hood today. Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> Peeked under the hood today. Is it supposed to look like this?


Uhmmm....no...I don't see anything wrong. Why do you ask?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Uhmmm....no...I don't see anything wrong. Why do you ask?


 Okay, now for the rest of the pics. Engine removal took a LOOOOONG time, but now it's out and I'm very happy. I essentially had to take apart the entire powertrain and exhaust to get this sucker out. The tranny is sitting on its jack behind the engine hoist, and you can see the various bits and pieces of my engine (and related parts) on the workbench. I've already found somethign interesting that may shed light on what happened to cylinder 4. More on that later today.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Peeked under the hood today. Is it supposed to look like this?


You are missing 3X as many cylinders as usual?

EDIT: I don't know what people mean when they say it's hard to install a short shift kit. That is all you were trying to do, right?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Just making my car ever lighter than yours. I(t) will be running circles around your car at the next autocross.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> EDIT: I don't know what people mean when they say it's hard to install a short shift kit. That is all you were trying to do, right?


I'm telling you, shifters are a piece of cake! It only took me 18 hours or so to get to this point. Pop in the new shifter, and we're just another 18 hours away from having her running again. :thumbup: Let me know when you're ready so that I can go buy another box of Ziploc bags.

(BTW: Those 18 hours were not spent at 100% efficiency. Far from it. I think this is more like a 6-8 hour job for two motivated people.)


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Just making my car ever lighter than yours. I(t) will be running circles around your car at the next autocross.


Between your car not having an engine, and my total inability to arrive at the course early enough to walk it, I don't think either of us is a real threat to the leader board this year.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Between your car not having an engine, and my total inability to arrive at the course early enough to walk it, I don't think either of us is a real threat to the leader board this year.


 I'm just glad that I can almost walk to the karting track when I get the itch to drive something other than a Jeep.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

We'll have to see who takes longer to do an R&R (remove and replace) You or Roadstergal


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> We'll have to see who takes longer to do an R&R (remove and replace) You or Roadstergal


 I'd bet money that I will take longer.  :banghead:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

So how'd you ever get that damned bolt off, anyway?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> So how'd you ever get that damned bolt off, anyway?


 Crow's foot attached directly to socket wrench, large wrench used for leverage on socket wrench. With enough pushing and cursing, it came off. I am now dealing with a few very stubborn bolts on the bell housing; hopefully the penetrant has done its magic.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Crow's foot attached directly to socket wrench, large wrench used for leverage on socket wrench. With enough pushing and cursing, it came off. I am now dealing with a few very stubborn bolts on the bell housing; hopefully the penetrant has done its magic.


Ever consider one of these?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

The bolt requiring a crow's foot was pretty much inaccessible any other way. The bell housing bolts, however, would benefit from an impact wrench. I've been avoiding it mostly out of principle.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

At this point you might as well put the e36 m3 3.2 i-6 in there. Did you happen to get and read this month's roundel? There's a little article about how easy the swap is.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> At this point you might as well put the e36 m3 3.2 i-6 in there. Did you happen to get and read this month's roundel? There's a little article about how easy the swap is.


 Yes, I read the Roundel article...but F that.  If I wanted an inline 6, I would've kept my '99. I don't want the S52's low end torque, smoothness, or low maintenance. I want the peaky torque curve, amazing high-end power, and perfect balance of the S14. An S52 swap would actually cost me less than what I'm about to do, but to be honest with you, the thought never crossed my mind once.

Not that I wouldn't like to drive an E30 with an E36 powerplant. Save those conversions for the 318s and 325s out there...leave the M3 the way it was ///meant to be.

Speaking of this month's Roundel, there's also an article in there about VAC Motosports and their machine shop. I believe they're the closest shop to me with significant S14 experience, so the block is probably headed there in a little while. It's not a bad excuse to get some Phillys while I'm up there.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

A little anecdote: While I was working on the engine last night, one of the little girls across the street happened to walk by the garage. Conversation went something like this:

Girl: Are you working on your car?
Me: Yup!
Girl: Are you gonna be in the garage for like forever?
Me: <laughing>Yeah, probably.

So either this little girl (probably 4 years old) is very perceptive, or her father is being an armchair cynic. :rofl:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> Yes, I read the Roundel article...but F that.  If I wanted an inline 6, I would've kept my '99. I don't want the S52's low end torque, smoothness, or low maintenance. I want the peaky torque curve, amazing high-end power, and perfect balance of the S14. An S52 swap would actually cost me less than what I'm about to do, but to be honest with you, the thought never crossed my mind once.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't like to drive an E30 with an E36 powerplant. Save those conversions for the 318s and 325s out there...leave the M3 the way it was ///meant to be.
> 
> Speaking of this month's Roundel, there's also an article in there about VAC Motosports and their machine shop. I believe they're the closest shop to me with significant S14 experience, so the block is probably headed there in a little while. It's not a bad excuse to get some Phillys while I'm up there.


Let us know when you get up here. It might be a good excuse to get some Philly board people together, maybe get a VAC shop tour, put a drive together and have some dinner :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> I've already found somethign interesting that may shed light on what happened to cylinder 4. More on that later today.


Enough with the suspense...


----------



## Eric Giles (Dec 22, 2001)

JST said:


> Enough with the suspense...


My thoughts exactly-tell us what you found! Any precaution that other E30 M3 owners could find out about is greatly appreciated.


----------

